# Kindle books for 9-12 year olds



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am an speech/language pathologist working in a couple of rural schools. My students are lower income, second language learners. I have a group of girls in grades 5-7 that I see twice a week in a group. We work on vocabulary, retelling stories, inferences, idioms, etc. They are not proficient readers, and rarely get a chance to read the "really good" books that I loved as a child. I have been thinking of titles I can load on my Kindle. I am pretty sure that just the newness of the Kindle, and the technology, will inspire them to want to read aloud in our group. I can always turn on tts is needed. My question to you is: What are some of the most memorable books  you read growing up? I have started a short list, but intend to add to it. This is what I have so far:

Secret Garden
Old Yeller (though I don't think I can get through it again without crying)
Robinson Caruso
Treasure Island
Nancy Drew books (I even have several DTB at home I can bring)
Jane Eyre
Little Women


----------



## melissaj323 (Dec 29, 2008)

Some of the books that I loved (running to look at my bookshelf): 
Heidi
Anne of Green Gables
PollyAnna
Harriet the Spy
From the Mixed up files of Mrs.Basil E. Frankweiler

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheSeagull (Oct 25, 2009)

Well it wasn't that long ago (two years):
The Hobbit
Harry Potter
Eragon/Eldest/Brisingr
Watership Down
Dick King Smith books


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

Love the suggestions so far!  I'm not sure if these are available on Kindle but my suggestions are:

Charlotte's Web
Any children's book by Judy Blume or Beverly Cleary
Where the Sidewalk Ends by Shel Silverstein
A Series of Unfortunate Events
Little House on the Prairie
Chronicles of Narnia


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

My fifth to seventh grade girls really enjoy books by Sharon Creech.  They are not too difficult to read and have great stories about interesting people.  I checked and most of her titles are available for Kindle.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I'm thinking the "Tiffany Aching" trilogy by my favorite living author might be a good fit. The first two books are now at $3.99, and the 3rd at $5.39 (which is tempting me to order them myself, even though I already have them all in DTB versions):


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Trixie Beldon
Cherry Ames

(Secret Garden for sure!)

Little Princess


----------



## Zengoalie (Dec 29, 2009)

Complete Wizard of Oz Collection



















My 7 year old has grabbed my Kindle and begun reading the set. She is really intrigued by the percentage read, etc...This is a link to all 15 books, for only 99 cents, so a bargain to boot!
You may also want to check out all the Alice in Wonderland books too.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

My daughter really likes the Septimus Heap series, which is available for Kindle. The first book is Magyk.

All of E. Nesbit's WONDERFUL books about children having magical adventures are in public domain and readily available as eBooks -- Five Children and It, The Magic City, and many more.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Gone with the Wind
A Wrinkle in Time
Rootabaga Stories
Narnia series


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Unfortunately not available for the Kindle, I know you could find some cheap DTB of "Where the Red Fern Grows" by Wilson Rawls.  It's history, work ethic, morals, lessons on responsibility, and emotion all wrapped in a great story.  I might be a bit biased by having grown up in Northeast Oklahoma but this is the one book that I think of instantly when I think of books read during my childhood.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for all the thoughtful suggestions! I made a list of the books that were available on my Kindle, then presented a short synopsis to the group. While I was heading toward Nancy Drew......they, of course, didn't. The group unanimously chose The Secret Garden. I was able to get a couple of paperback copies from the school library for backup. We will start today with an introduction. I know we will have lots of vocabulary challenges, but we will charge forward!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

It is great to hear about younger generations picking up on the Kindle


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Five Little Peppers and How They Grew by Margaret Sidney.  It's always been my favorite childhood book and there are several more in the series.  Very easy vocabulary.  They are all available in one file for 99 cents.  I just reread it a couple of months ago.

My 11 year old is reading the Percy Jackson series and he's going through it like a hot knife through butter.  Might be a little more challenging for your guys.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Anything by Ronald Dahl is wonderful.

I have heard great reviews about the Leven Thumps Series as well.


----------



## Del (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll humbly add my new...OK my only....children's novel to this list.  The title of the book is Kevin's Point of View.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003PPD9DM

Thanks and happy reading.

Del Shannon


----------



## dlafavers (May 4, 2010)

For girls grades 5-7, of course there are the standards: Black Beauty, The Little Princess, The Secret Garden.

There's a young girl co-protaganist in Robert Heinlein's "Have Spacesuit Will Travel"

Kip is playing with his refurbished space suit when Pee-Wee (Genius 7 year old girl) flies the spaceship she stole to him. Then they're both kidnapped, taken to the moon, then Pluto, then to the Mother-Thing's planet where they save the planet Earth.

Sadly, no Kindle version. I checked. :-(


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Every boy on the planet has to read Ender's game, don't they?
I have some middlegrade books on Amazon that I wrote, but they never sell.
I don't think too many people are ready yet to hand over their 250 dollar kindles to the kids.
If prices fall to about $50 or so a unit, that will change.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Swiss Family Robinson
Tom Sawyer/Huck Finn
The Island of the Blue Dolphins
Chronicles of Narnia

Some of my favorites when I was young.


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

Loved the ones mentioned here. May also want to try:

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
The Princess Bride


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

What about the *Artemis Fowl* series by Eoin Colfer, or the *Araminta Spookie* series by Angie Sage? They are both around that grade level and very fun reads.

Also Rick Riordan's new *Red Pyramid* is available on Kindle also, starting out a new series.


----------



## Karma Kindle (Jul 27, 2009)

The Alchemist by Paulo Coelho 
(it's an all ages book)


----------



## blackbelt (May 4, 2010)

Judy Blume
The Dark is Rising
Ender's Game
The Book of Three
Joel in Tananar
Little Men and Little Women
Dracula (for the adventurous)


----------



## Antiquary100 (Jun 12, 2010)

A favorite of mine that hasn't been mentioned yet is Island of the Blue Dolphins by Scott O'Dell.
But my top choice is The Chronicles of Narnia by C.S. Lewis. I think every kid should get the chance to read them, I loved them as a kid (and still do!).


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

There are a lot of great suggestions here, and I would add The Sea of Trolls by Nancy Farmer to the list. It's a great story about a boy trying to become a bard (read: wizard) and rescue his little sister. It's lots of fun and really engaging!


----------



## Zion34 (May 20, 2009)

Harry Potter all the way my man.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

My daughters are 9 and 12.  One recent series that they both loved was Percy Jackson and the Olympians.  There are five books available and they read through them like wildfire.  Another series that was recommended to us and I just ordered is Fablehaven.  I believe books from both of these are available on the Kindle.


----------



## Antiquary100 (Jun 12, 2010)

@pattyaz Have your daughters started The Red Pyramid (his latest book, first of The Kane Chronicles) yet? I wondered if it was as good as the Percy Jacksons. Thanks!


----------



## G. Henkel (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh, there's also the "Ranger's Apprentice" series that is available on Kindle.

http://tinyurl.com/3xgr5nq


----------



## CNDudley (May 14, 2010)

Books for boys can be harder to find, especially if your (i.e., my) boy doesn't have patience for 19th century language. But we enjoyed this new series:
















Think the third one has come out too. Pictures, humor, great imagination.


----------



## pattyaz (Dec 29, 2009)

Antiquary100 said:


> @pattyaz Have your daughters started The Red Pyramid (his latest book, first of The Kane Chronicles) yet? I wondered if it was as good as the Percy Jacksons. Thanks!


We have not started The Red Pyramid yet. I didn't realize there was a new series - I will have to look into it.


----------



## Antiquary100 (Jun 12, 2010)

pattyaz said:


> We have not started The Red Pyramid yet. I didn't realize there was a new series - I will have to look into it.


Happy to help!


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Redwall series
Z for Zachariah
Julie of the Wolves
Ender's Game
Wrinkle in Time series

And this probably isn't very appropriate until toward the 12-13 age, but that's about when I read Clan of the Cave Bear and the rest of the series.


----------



## eilenej1 (Jun 10, 2010)

I wasn't much of a reader when I was that age, but remember finding a book of Aesop's fables.  I loved the Borrower's, but that might be a slightly lower age group.  My 9 yob likes 39 Clues and Harry Potter.  He's also read most of the Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

Antiquary100 said:


> @pattyaz Have your daughters started The Red Pyramid (his latest book, first of The Kane Chronicles) yet? I wondered if it was as good as the Percy Jacksons. Thanks!


My 10.5 year old claims it is better than the Percy Jackson series and Harry Potter.


----------



## ReginaLovesHer Kindle (Nov 30, 2009)

I second and third everything suggested so far.  I also suggest the City of Sparks series, and the Mysterious Benedict Society series.  Oh, and the Animorph series (not sure if it is on the Kindle though....)


----------



## Antiquary100 (Jun 12, 2010)

ReginaLovesHer Kindle said:


> My 10.5 year old claims it is better than the Percy Jackson series and Harry Potter.


Thanks, I may have to get it for myself!


----------



## Ratty2 (Sep 20, 2012)

It's old-fashioned but my nine-year old girl is loving the St Clare's series by Blyton...

If looking for something a bit more mysterious and other-wordly, Under the Mountain and The Halfmen of O by Maurice Gee. And clever dystopia - A Rag, A Bone and a Hank of Hair. They are all classics.


----------



## purplesmurf (Mar 20, 2012)

Where the Red Fern Grows
The Giver


----------



## jatkin (Sep 9, 2012)

The House of the Scorpion (one of the most under rated middle grade books ever)
Enders Game - sci fi
The Giver - utopian/dystopian
A Wrinkle in Time - fantasy


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

The Chronicles of Narnia
Watership Down
The Secret of Nimh
A Rustle in the Grass
Anything by Robin McKinley


----------



## Kwalker (Aug 23, 2012)

I remember reading these as a kid:
Christy
The True Confessions of Charlotte Doyle
V C Andrews ( definitely older on the spectrum )

I also loved the following series, and I think series can be very helpful in hooking kids into reading:
The Babysitters Club
Nancy Drew
The Thoroughbred Series
The Saddle Club

My daughter is about to turn 9 and she is a reluctant reader, however the Goosebumps books have really caught her attention and she is devouring them. They are available on kindle.


----------



## M.P. Jones (Dec 28, 2011)

The Family from One End Street by Eve Garnett
Famous Five series by Enid Blyton
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory by Roald Dahl
The Jennings Series by Anthony Buckeridge


----------

